# Psychology.gr > Νέα, ανακοινώσεις >  Ανακοίνωση

## NikosD.

Από τις 14 Αυγούστου έχουν ξεκινήσει κάποιες προγραμματισμένες εργασίες αναβάθμισης του σέρβερ με σκοπό την καλύτερη ασφάλεια της ιστοσελίδας αλλά και καλύτερες ταχύτητες φόρτωσης των σελίδων.

Η αναβάθμιση προγραμματίστηκε εσκεμμένα για τον Δεκαπενταύγουστο, μιας και τότε η κίνηση στην σελίδα είναι εξαιρετικά περιορσμένη, λόγω της αργίας, των διακοπών κτλ.

Ωστόσο, προέκυψαν τεχνικές δυσκολίες και έτσι η αναβάθμιση, αντί να είναι... ολιγόωρη, έγινε τελικά... πολυήμερη.
Συνέπεια αυτών των τεχνικών δυσκολιών είναι κάποια τμήματα της ιστοσελίδας να μην λειτουργούν σωστά.
Επιπλέον, χάθηκαν όσα μηνύματα εστάλησαν τις προηγούμενες 2-3 ημέρες αλλά και όσα νέα μέλη πραγματοποίησαν εγγραφή αυτές τις ημέρες.

Αυτή τη στιγμή, το πρόβλημα με το τσατ έχει διορθωθεί.
Επιπλέον, πρέπει να είναι αισθητή η διαφορά στην ταχύτητα φόρτωσης των σελίδων.


ΥΓ1. Εάν εντοπίσετε άλλα μικροπροβλήματα σε επιμέρους λειτουργίες της σελίδας, παρακαλώ να τα αναφέρετε σε αυτό το θέμα, ώστε να είναι συγκεντρωμένα και να μπορέσουμε να τα διορθώσουμε.
ΥΓ2. Ζητούμε συγνώμη για τα όποια προβλήματα.

----------


## raphsssodos

Ένα πρόβλημα είναι πως πατώντας για να δω το προφίλ οποιουδήποτε μέλους μου βγάζει [και φαντάζομαι το βγάζει και στους υπόλοιπους] αυτό:
\"MySQL has encountered an unknown error. To find out the exact problem, please set the DEBUG flag to true in header.php.\"

ΥΓ:Δεν υπάρχει τρόπος επαναφοράς των μηνυμάτων και τα μέλων που χάθηκαν;

----------


## NikosD.

> _Originally posted by raphsssodos_
> Ένα πρόβλημα είναι πως πατώντας για να δω το προφίλ οποιουδήποτε μέλους μου βγάζει [και φαντάζομαι το βγάζει και στους υπόλοιπους] αυτό:
> \"MySQL has encountered an unknown error. To find out the exact problem, please set the DEBUG flag to true in header.php.\"


Διορθώθηκε, ευχαριστώ για την επισημανση.




> Δεν υπάρχει τρόπος επαναφοράς των μηνυμάτων και τα μέλων που χάθηκαν;


Δυστυχώς όχι. Χάθηκαν δεδομένα 48 ωρών περίπου. Αυτό που έπρεπε να γίνει και δεν έγινε ήταν να τεθεί το φόρουμ εκτός λειτουργίας κατά την διαδικασία της αναβάθμισης ώστε να μην μπορεί κανείς να γράψει μηνυματα και αρα να μην έχουμε απώλειες.
Λυπάμαι, δεν έγινε.

----------


## raphsssodos

Επίσης δεν μπορώ να κάνω αποσύνδεση. Φταίει η αναβάθμιση ή κάτι άλλο;

----------

